# SOOC



## jake337

Like the title says.  Post your best/favorite SOOC(straight out of the camera) images.   In-camera raw editing is OK with me.


----------



## jake337

I'll start.  A candid from this morning.


----------



## Derrel

I shot this with the Fuji S2 Pro at Autzen Stadium. It's titled "A Treat For His Girl". I had just bought the Nikon 80-400 VR the night before. The Fuji S1 and S2 Pro cameras had the best color of their era, period. Nikon's SOOC images back then, in the D1/D1h/D100 era were utter crap. The S2 Pro was perhaps the very easiest camera for SOOC JPEG image-making; it had a unique back-of-camera setting window with just a four-button setup menu. Size & Format; Color Saturation; Contrast; Sharpening Level. I shot a lot of JPG at Org-Org-Off





This dew-covered rose leaf was shot SOOC JPEG with the Fuji S2 Pro, with a 45mm P-Nikkor and an extension tube ,early one morning under overcast skies. At this time, RAW conversion software was VERY primitive, and was more or less one image at a time. "Digital Fill" and "Highlight/shadow" recover techniques were a ways in the future. Shooting JPEG in-camera was actually VERY viable with the Fuji d-slrs because the color was lovely.




Back in the early days of d-slr shooting, I shot a lot of SOOC images with my Fuji S1 Pro, like this macro of a poppy. I am not sure if the S1 Pro even had a raw capture option! Tamron 90mm in bright outdoor sunlight.


----------



## jake337

A foggy November morning.


----------



## jake337

View attachment 89990 Ready for some winter fun!View attachment 89990


----------



## MSnowy

Gronk


----------



## jsecordphoto

SOOC


----------



## Derrel

I saw Gronk score a TD two  weeks ago, and it was UNREAL! The guy was like a beast!


----------



## limr

Mural by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Copy of a photograph taken about 10 years ago. Canon ae1 program.


----------



## jake337

Nikon Df
50mm @f1.8
1/60
ISO 12,800


----------



## jake337

Cookies


----------



## jake337

A birthday portrait.


----------



## jake337

TMNT


----------



## jake337

_"Whosoever holds this hammer, if he be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor."

 _


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337

.....


----------



## jake337

Bus Stop


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## jake337




----------



## DarkShadow

IMG_2376 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr



IMG_0184 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg

DarkShadow said:


> IMG_2376 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0184 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr



I love the fox photo: the expression on its face, the poise of the body, the arc of the brush. Was it about to pounce?


----------



## DarkShadow

Not sure on the pounce as there was nothing to pounce on and I was a good distance away.He or she spotted me stopped just long enough to take a shot and then took off rather quickly.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## DarkShadow

Thats a gorgeous bird.I have to say the SOOC shots,Most Camera's these days do a real good job.Might need a little tweaking here and there but generally there darn good.


----------



## PropilotBW

I suppose I like this thread because 90% of my photos are SOOC 
The fountain was dyed blue for the Blues playoff series


----------



## Ysarex

PropilotBW said:


> I suppose I like this thread because 90% of my photos are SOOC
> The fountain was dyed blue for the Blues playoff series
> View attachment 100202



Hey that's my home town! The statue in the fountain is W. Zorach's The Runner. When the Cardinals play they dye the fountain red.

Hope you don't mind but here's some suggestions to improve on that SOOC thing.

Joe


----------



## jake337




----------



## PropilotBW

Ysarex said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I like this thread because 90% of my photos are SOOC
> The fountain was dyed blue for the Blues playoff series
> View attachment 100202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's my home town! The statue in the fountain is W. Zorach's The Runner. When the Cardinals play they dye the fountain red.
> 
> Hope you don't mind but here's some suggestions to improve on that SOOC thing.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 100221
Click to expand...


I enjoy that downtown area during game times.  I used to live in Soulard for a short time.  I was staying right there at the Hyatt this time around.  

Nice edit on the photo, although, I thought the point of this SOOC thread is that these photos are un-edited, straight out of the camera.    Thanks for the comment, though, I knew it needed some adjustments.


----------



## Ysarex

PropilotBW said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I like this thread because 90% of my photos are SOOC
> The fountain was dyed blue for the Blues playoff series
> View attachment 100202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's my home town! The statue in the fountain is W. Zorach's The Runner. When the Cardinals play they dye the fountain red.
> 
> Hope you don't mind but here's some suggestions to improve on that SOOC thing.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 100221
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy that downtown area during game times.  I used to live in Soulard for a short time.  I was staying right there at the Hyatt this time around.
> 
> Nice edit on the photo, although, I thought the point of this SOOC thread is that these photos are un-edited, straight out of the camera.    Thanks for the comment, though, I knew it needed some adjustments.
Click to expand...


I live in the city on The Hill, not too far from Soulard where I do some occasional shopping.

Sorry about the SOOC thing but the photo needed the edit and there I was with this personal connection.  Besides I don't put much stock in the SOOC business. If you define edit as making an optional adjustment to the photo after it's captured (fair definition) then all digital photos are edited. If you don't define edit as above then how do you define it? So SOOC means straight out of the camera but that doesn't mean unedited, so why is it special?

But don't let me spoil the fun and fantasy; carry on.

Joe


----------



## jake337

Ysarex said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I like this thread because 90% of my photos are SOOC
> The fountain was dyed blue for the Blues playoff series
> View attachment 100202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's my home town! The statue in the fountain is W. Zorach's The Runner. When the Cardinals play they dye the fountain red.
> 
> Hope you don't mind but here's some suggestions to improve on that SOOC thing.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 100221
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy that downtown area during game times.  I used to live in Soulard for a short time.  I was staying right there at the Hyatt this time around.
> 
> Nice edit on the photo, although, I thought the point of this SOOC thread is that these photos are un-edited, straight out of the camera.    Thanks for the comment, though, I knew it needed some adjustments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the city on The Hill, not too far from Soulard where I do some occasional shopping.
> 
> Sorry about the SOOC thing but the photo needed the edit and there I was with this personal connection.  Besides I don't put much stock in the SOOC business. If you define edit as making an optional adjustment to the photo after it's captured (fair definition) then all digital photos are edited. If you don't define edit as above then how do you define it? So SOOC means straight out of the camera but that doesn't mean unedited, so why is it special?
> 
> But don't let me spoil the fun and fantasy; carry on.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


You really can't let people have there own fun can you?

You look and think far too deeply into things.   It simply means out-of-camera jpegs.  That's it.   Like literally.  Nothing special. 

BTW, I've never stated that an SOOC image is unedited.   Every digital image ever taken, by a digital camera, has been processed Either by the camera or outside software.

So please, either join the thread constructively or move on.


----------



## Fred Berg

DarkShadow said:


> Thats a gorgeous bird.I have to say the SOOC shots,Most Camera's these days do a real good job.Might need a little tweaking here and there but generally there darn good.



Some old-timers do quite well, too: both my pelican image and the one of the white bird (more to that in the link) were taken with a camera produced way back in 2002.

 Bali starling: Bali myna - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fred Berg

Ring-tailed coati (Nasua nasua)


----------



## Ysarex

jake337 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I like this thread because 90% of my photos are SOOC
> The fountain was dyed blue for the Blues playoff series
> View attachment 100202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's my home town! The statue in the fountain is W. Zorach's The Runner. When the Cardinals play they dye the fountain red.
> 
> Hope you don't mind but here's some suggestions to improve on that SOOC thing.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 100221
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy that downtown area during game times.  I used to live in Soulard for a short time.  I was staying right there at the Hyatt this time around.
> 
> Nice edit on the photo, although, I thought the point of this SOOC thread is that these photos are un-edited, straight out of the camera.    Thanks for the comment, though, I knew it needed some adjustments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the city on The Hill, not too far from Soulard where I do some occasional shopping.
> 
> Sorry about the SOOC thing but the photo needed the edit and there I was with this personal connection.  Besides I don't put much stock in the SOOC business. If you define edit as making an optional adjustment to the photo after it's captured (fair definition) then all digital photos are edited. If you don't define edit as above then how do you define it? So SOOC means straight out of the camera but that doesn't mean unedited, so why is it special?
> 
> But don't let me spoil the fun and fantasy; carry on.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really can't let people have there own fun can you?
> 
> You look and think far too deeply into things.   It simply means out-of-camera jpegs.  That's it.   Like literally.  Nothing special.
> 
> BTW, I've never stated that an SOOC image is unedited.
Click to expand...


No, you didn't, but the person I was responding to did. And that's because that is the general understanding of that term.



jake337 said:


> Every digital image ever taken, by a digital camera, has been processed Either by the camera or outside software.
> 
> So please, either join the thread constructively or move on.



And I did say don't let me spoil it and carry on.

Joe


----------



## Fred Berg

For me, SOOC doesn't necessarily mean unedited (though this is something of a moot point), it's more about good old camera skills and not relying too much on something like Photoshop or similar. By trying to get the best SOOC shot that you can you will be learning more and more about light/lighting and camera settings whilst also having fun - far more, I think,  than you ever could sat indoors post processing.


----------



## DarkShadow

Some good stuff guys and some really nice B&W.


----------



## jake337




----------



## DarkShadow

IMGP2121 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## PropilotBW




----------



## jake337




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## jake337

So I have been making some custom picture settings in Nikon Picture Control.  Here is one with a custom black and white.


----------



## jake337




----------



## scooter2044

small town life by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr

I cropped the top part out and switched to b/w for the final but I like the original too, don't know why.


----------



## snowbear

Scanned silver print.  I probably cropped it a little on the enlarger; I don't remember and the negative is not available.



cmw3_srt101_windfall3 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I like this one better.




cmw3_f90_crane4 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jake337

Happy 2nd birthday to my lil girl Arianna!


----------



## jake337

A candid of my nephew at his first football game yesterday.


----------



## jake337

You can tell he's my son because he can eat pizza all day, every day.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337

Can't wait to work on these.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337

Finally got new a new WiFi SD card!


----------



## jake337

Debbie has been babysitting for her cousin this month.


----------



## jake337

Super Girl!


----------



## jake337

Last one for the day.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## zombiesniper

This one may be a little provocative since it was her tinder profile pic but I think she covered enough of herself to be work friendly. lol




Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jake337

This one was processed in instagram.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jcdeboever

jake337 said:


> View attachment 135746


What a cutie pie!


----------



## jake337

jcdeboever said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135746
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie pie!
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever

Angel in my Head. XT2 Acros


----------



## zombiesniper

Loon sooc by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Looks like some new stealth marine craft!
That is a nice pic btw.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Leica Digilux 1, ISO 100, WB: overcast/cloudy, f3, 1/12, manual focus (infinity), hand held


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------

